# Betta Shows?!?!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Okay, I never knew this, but there are betta shows?!?! I want to have my betta in a betta show! Lol, has anyone ever been to a betta show? What are they like? Are they similar to a dog show, kinda? Any good videos of a betta show that I should watch? I'm sorry, just now finding out that there is such thing as a betta show got me excited. It sounds fun. ^-^

And just a real quick thing to add here...

}(^)

It's a betta! Kinda.....

HAHA! Anyways, thank you in advance!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You mean ibc betta shows? From what I hear, they are often in different states and you send your fish in by male. The fish you send in MUST be bred by you even if it's the first generation. My aquarium club will do fish shows and everyone votes on the prettiest fish. If you want to know what they're like, try pming chard56. I believe he is a member of the ibc.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

much depends on where the show is..they occur almost everywhere ; but most are just local clubs..
then there is the IBC...International Betta Congress......these shows are major events here in the US...
the vast majority of truly exceptional bettas are not from US breeders ; but from the Thai breeders..most American bred bettas are just not that great...
no matter where the competition there are certain things to make sure of....
know exactly what kind of betta you have....HM , BF , veil etc...
they must have good deportment..i.e. not be skittish...
their finnage must be perfect..no rips or tears or out of balance....this is where fin trimming originated......

check in your area for a betta club...talk to them...or you could certainly get more information from someof the betta forums...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The also need to have solid colors and should be healthy looking and look like they're ready to "pounce" on opponents. Loha, there are many high quality betta breeders in the U.S. People import the fish from thailand, malaysian, and vietnam and breed them and sell the fry. Therefore, the fry were bred in America.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I see! Mkay, thanks!


----------

